# Map location not working after 2022.44.25.2 software update



## Scanyou (Dec 18, 2019)

The map screen of my Tesla M3 always has shown the correct location until I updated the software to 2022.44.25.2. Now it shows that I am at Tesla in Palo Alto, CA when in fact I am home in Ventura, CA. I tried resetting the screen, but the error continues. Does anyone else have this problem or have suggestions for resolving this problem?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I recently had this issue after an update. Letting the car sleep corrected the problem.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> I recently had this issue after an update. Letting the car sleep corrected the problem.


That didn't work when it happened to me. What fixed mine (along with all of the settings being reset and the mileage disappearing as well) was driving it around for 30 min or so.


----------



## Scanyou (Dec 18, 2019)

After driving the car a short distance, the map was corrected.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

GPS can be spotty, especially in garages. If it gets reset for any reason, it will generally need a clear view of sky for about 15 minutes


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> GPS can be spotty, especially in garages. If it gets reset for any reason, it will generally need a clear view of sky for about 15 minutes


Why? It knew where it was before the update, why wouldn’t that be cached somewhere for reference after the update pending a GPS lock? Same for every other setting. Like their software, the dev team appears to be regressing as well. To have this happen at all is pretty inexcusable no?


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Many people around here get pretty mad at pretty minor things. Inexcusable? LOL. It fixes itself after a bit of driving. Same happened to me. No big deal.


----------



## BobHeisler (May 2, 2019)

Scanyou said:


> The map screen of my Tesla M3 always has shown the correct location until I updated the software to 2022.44.25.2. Now it shows that I am at Tesla in Palo Alto, CA when in fact I am home in Ventura, CA. I tried resetting the screen, but the error continues. Does anyone else have this problem or have suggestions for resolving this problem?


I drive to the East Bay on occasion to visit my daughter and son-in-law who are in Berkeley. I've been amazed at how often the navigation screws up when in the East Bay. On several occasions I used it to navigate back to Santa Rosa using my home address, the connection to 580 west, etc. and it would send me SOUTH on 880. WTF! The first time it caught me I thought, maybe there's a northbound entrance that's closer by driving south, but it was going to take me about 11 miles south on 880 so I exited at the first opportunity and decided to wing in on my own. Extremely frustrating! More recently, I used the navigation to drive to the Mission District in San Francisco and it kept telling me to exit in Sausalito. Again, WTF! You can't get to the city from there and must go over the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Nom said:


> Many people around here get pretty mad at pretty minor things. Inexcusable? LOL. It fixes itself after a bit of driving. Same happened to me. No big deal.


Your tolerance for inadequacy is far, far greater than mine. To update software and find you’ve lost settings, configurations, etc., is to me very much inexcusable and indicates little-to-no sufficient testing. There was no mention in the release notes that (a) this release will bork your configuration, and that (b) all you have to do is a “bit of driving” to rectify. Yeah, to me very much inexcusable. Obvi YMMV.


----------

